
The New York Times is looking for a climate change editor - doener
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/jobs/nyt-climate-change-editor.html?_r=0
======
throwawaayyyyy
Is this part of YC S16 or is it for YC W16?

------
igor47
This is why I pay for a NYT subscription

